# Fern ident please



## ncutler (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought this plant because I've never seen anything like it. Mind identifying it? 
It has very thin black stems. Picture shows accurately the colour, inside green, outside a maroony colour.
Thank you guys


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Bolbitis heudelotii ?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I don't think so but some one in this forum was talking about this last not too long ago.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/64725-i-dont-know-what-my-plants.html


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Some call it african water fern. Alot of people say its not an aquatic plant. I have not had any probs with it. Mine even bloomed and sent up new leaves. I posted pics of mine i think in the photo section. U might see if it looks like urs


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes I have had this plant too and its not full aquatic should be grown emersed.


----------

